# Stuck on the pseudonym...



## theoddone (Oct 15, 2014)

I know this is a bit of a silly thing to be concerned about; but, to me, the pseudonym is really important. It's the name people are going to see and, hopefully, remember. It's the name you are going to be known as, regardless of who you really are. It's the identity we created for ourselves.

I already know the first name, however, I'm completely stuck on the last name. But, another problem crossed my mind... The thing is, I'm of German decent, however, my writing is heavily inspired by Japanese artists. I love Japan, animes, art, food, etc. My favorite first name is a Japanese name... But, I'm a little worried about using a full Japanese pseudonym when I'm not Japanese.

Thus, I'm stuck with this title: Sora..............

Any help would be awesome. Thank you!


----------



## Greimour (Oct 15, 2014)

A pseudonym for...? Everything you do?

Fanfics only?
All literature work only?

Pseudonym for what?

If you want a Japanese Pseudonym (if I had a Japanese one would be Fumio which I use elsewhere - meaning literary/scholarly child) then it's fine having a full Japanese one in my opinion. P. Diddy is Sean Combs. Where the hell does P. Diddy come from? Formerly Puff Daddy, but still, P diddy to me sounds like a confirmation of having a small p'cough' o.0

Anyway:

Sora to me sounds female, are you female? in Korean Sora is female, in Japanese it is Unisex but some Unisex names just don't sit right to certain genders. To me, Jordan is male, yet there is Katie Price famously known as Jordan. Then there is Alex, which i count as male despite being unisex, but if Alexis, then female. Andy I also count as male and Andi female, even though Andy is Unisex. Andrew which spawned the name means 'leader of men' - it's just a typical guy name.

Anyway...if you are having trouble with the name, mix and match other names. Don't fixate on Sora if you can't find one to follow it. 

I am a bit weird anyway in truth. If I was to use Sora (which I think means sky, I would have to check) I would then choose Himmel (from German surnames meaning Heaven) or Himmelreich. But then, which order would you use the names? Japanese style means surname first, so would you name yourself Himmel Sora?

Sora Engel (Sky Angel)

Yamauchi Sora (Sky within the mountain)

....


If you want to have a Japanese pseudonym, go for it. If you want to mix Jap with German, do that too. Play with the meanings and maybe you will find the one that fits you. At the end of the day, only you know what applies to you and what you do.


~Kev.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Oct 15, 2014)

What ideas are you considering?

Sora Brauer


----------



## Paul Frantizek (Mar 23, 2015)

I just used my real first name and a foreign language language derivative one of my favorite saints (Francis Xavier) for the last name.

Also liked the last name because of the association with Franz Kafka and F Scott Fitzgerald.

Even if you don't want to present yourself as Japanese, you can Anglicize it - I didn't go with the straight 'Francis' because it sounded too Irish.


----------



## tukwilawriter (Oct 6, 2015)

I am stuck too! I'll do my own thread asking for opinions. I've narrowed it down to five. Sora... Sora Marx. Sora Carlsen. Sora Leib.  Yeah... I may not know many German names LOL


----------

